# Now! Fresh Grain Free Small Breed Recipe



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Now! Fresh Grain Free Small Breed Recipe - I read the ingredients and like the reviews on this kibble. Anyone feeds this to their fluff?

BTW, how often do you buy dog food? Trying to figure out how long a 6lb bag will last at $30.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I fed mine the NOW! (small breed) for about 6 months until I recently switched. I only switched because I've heard it's good to change ever so often, plus I think they get tired of the same thing. I switched to Fromm and Honest Kitchen (I give both), but the specialty pet store told me they thought the NOW! was a better food than the Fromm. I think as far as kibble goes the NOW! is an excellent kibble. Seems like I only paid $17 for a 6 lb. bag from Mr. Chewy but I'm not sure. $30 seems high.


----------



## Little Oscar (Nov 29, 2012)

I feed grain free, not really out of choice (long story)... they love it so I hope it's as good as they claim it to be!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I fed it for quite a while and my two did really well on it. The kibble is super tiny which is a nice bonus. I switched foods because London had some digestive issues (not from the food) and had to go on a very plain diet for a while and I just haven't switched her to something different since then because she is doing fine.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Now small breed is the only kibble I feed. I really like the ingredients and I know exactly where it is made. It's a really good facility. I use the bag within a 3 month period...even if there is some left at the bottom I toss it because I think any kibble can change taste after a while. I also feed 4 types of canned food that I rotate. ( Blue buffalo, Nature's Variety, Weruva ...and I cannot remember the other one)
Now is a great food. It is very balanced and I really like the ingredient list.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Now and Go, but, I am not overly impressed with the ingredient list. It is not by any means a bad food, in fact it is a better one if you want to give it a go, some people really rave about it and I just dont see why


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I feed Bella Blue Freedom (grain free). She has done great on it. I've actually not ever fed anything else. She is not a picky eater...thank goodness.


----------

